# TAKE THAT



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Im soooooooooooooooo excited got tickets to TT concert in Manchester .......wwwaaaaahhhhoooooo......& even better they're a bday prezzie off my bruv & his girlfriend  

Any one else got some ??......

Hope XXXX


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep I got them for the Sunday night in Manchester


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

ive got mine too going to  manchester yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

                                luv marie76x


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

I am going to wembley on 3rd July


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm going to manchester on the Friday and Saturday night...yay!!

can't wait!!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I was going but cant now as have weekend away the weekend I had tickets for  

My sil says they were brilliant when she went 

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I so nearly got some but then didn't...oh well


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Anyone fancy letting me have their tickets?  

I didn't get any  

Ashy


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Katie I went to Kylie when I was 8 months and it was a bit of a struggle - I wanted to dance and jump around but couldnt....  and then I hyperventilated and had to be helped out - very embarassing as everyone thought I was going into labour


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm going, I'm going!! yay!!!  Going to Cardiff on 16th June  

Laura xxx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Katie -  18 positive pee sticks -   is this a record?  

Congratulations

Ashy


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I went to see Boyzone at 35 weeks and when I left I was taken ou tthe back and up in the lift as they wanted me out of there as they thought I was gooing to give birth   Mind you so did I and I blame it for me having E early


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All,

where did everyone get their tickets? i'm thinking of treating my big sis if I can get some. Wembley would be best.

Lady b x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Lady b I got mine from gigsandtours.com but think they sold out, new dates were added but I expect they sold just as quick.  Could be worth a look though?  Good luck  

On the morning they went on sale I tried ticketmaster for almost an hour with no luck and had a look on ebay while I was waiting, there were loads listed already for almost £200!!  How do they still get away with doing that?!!


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Just had a look on gigsandtours there are still tickets available for Sunderland, Coventry, Old Trafford and Wembley


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Have fun girls, I will miss it as the dates in Dublin mean either bambino is here or I will be waiting patiently! Very sad to miss it *sigh*


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Laura x


----------



## AnnieGal (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I'm going too     

Lovely hubby got me tickets for Christmas and I can't wait.

Good luck to anyone looking for tickets.  Well worth the price!

AnnieG xx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

So what do you all think of the new album?  I'm going out this afternoon to get a copy    can't wait to hear it.  I've been listening to the previews on itunes and a little upset that Gary doesn't front many of the songs.  Whats going on there?  As much as I love the others you can't beat Garys voice


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I downloaded it on Monday; it's had mixed reviews on the internet but I think some of them were harsh because they compare it to _Beautiful World_ and are finding it different (although I think they're fairly similar if you compare them to old Take That). I've just listened to the two back to back and _The Circus_ is no worse IMO; they're both excellent, mature and well written / produced pieces. Saying something is bad because it's not the same is just daft; that's like say Hotel California isn't as good as Desperado becuase it came after it and yet...huh, which one was a comercial flop and which one topped the album charts for yonks. 
Anyway, I digress, the new single, _Greatest Day_, is by far the best track on it for me and, yes, that one's going to be playing at weddings and on 2012 Olympic adverts for years to come I'm sure! 
Gary does plenty of vocals, don't worry. It's great to see the others getting a chance to lead though. I like the diversity.

It's worth the pennies. Or at least put it on your Christmas wish list. 

Caz <--------------- Out-The-Closet Take That fan.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh good, I'm sure that after a proper listen I'll love it just as much  I really like that Jason sings more, when we saw them at the new year party at the O2 he sang Wooden Boat and it was amazing!!

Don't forget FF's that Take That Come to Town is on Sunday, woohoo 



Caz said:


> Caz <--------------- Out-The-Closet Take That fan.


  I've been out and proud since I was 12, welcome to the Thatters club


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

now then girlie's how jealous am i 

i didn't manage to get tickets this time  around and I'm gutted  i did manage to get to see them twice last year in Belfast and managed to meet them  


if there is a few tickets going spare anywhere after Xmas i may try and get some  ROFL 

Ive not heard the new album yet i pre ordered it from play last Friday and haven't yet received it  and I'm gutted 

i asked my 5 year old daughter the other day what she wanted for Xmas and she sat and said i want take that under the tree mummy lol 

ideas on a postcard how i can get take that under my tree on Xmas morning lol


crazychic-  DH is Howard Donald omg i sooo wish


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

DivaB said:


> Take Thats CIRCUS is outselling Britneys CIRCUS 14 to 1!! Well done boys!!!!!


woohoo!! well done boys    

I got my CD at last!!! I love it, love it, LOVE IT!!! The Garden is my fave at the mo 

crazychic I'm really sorry to disappoint your dd but I'm afraid TT won't make it to yours xmas morning, they'll be under my tree  well we can dream...
btw how cute is she for saying that  she's got taste!


----------

